# LA Wheelmens Grand Tour



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone else from here doing this ride? We will be doing the triple century (not fast enough for the quad).


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Apr 30, 2007)

Doing the double metric (too lazy for the double century)


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I woke up too late for the quad. I ended up going to work that day instead.


----------

